# Silicone Paper



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Alright, I am relatively new to the DTG industry but have been printing for over a month now. I really must say that I am not liking this silicone paper.

We got it from Equipment Zone, there is no problem with them or the paper per say except for the fact that if you use it a couple of times you have to discard it. However, you never really know how many uses you can get out of it. If you use it and you dont see a wrinkle in it, you can ruin your image. Also if you use it one too many times it messes up the ink. 

I would just discard them after every use but they are 55 dollars for a box of 250 which is roughly .25cents a sheet when you include shipping.

Now, if this is the only way to do it, thats fine I will get used to it but what I am wondering is...

1) is there an alternative pressing sheet? I have heard about teflon but I also heard that it would leave a glossy coat and we shouldnt use it. 

2) if not an alternative sheet, any alternative suppliers of the same type of sheets? 55 dollars for 250 sheets seems like a lot IMO. 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

The teflon sheets work great and last for1000's of prints,We use a teflon bra on the bottom and top of the press ,I got tired of puting on and taking off the sheet and there is no chance of smearing the print,Stahls sells them,every few prints I just wipe off the top bra due to ink build up.In the long run it will save you time and money,I think they are 45.00.Good luck


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome! Two questions for ya.

1) Does teflon also work for pretreatment in place of the non silicone sheets?

2) Does it really leave a glossy look to prints? And if so, how much of a glossy look to prints?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a place that is alot cheaper , its less than half that price for the silicone treated parchment 16 x 20 inch sheets  heres the link, this is where I order from. Matfer Bourgeat EXOPAP - Parchment Paper , I would also make sure the paper you get is not quilan and is silicone treated as that will make a difference.

I use the silicone parchment because I find the steam escapes alot easier than with the teflon sheet and cures evenly, where I have found with the teflon, it does not cure as well in the middle of the image. Maybe because with the teflon the steam in the middle is last to leave.

Hope this helps


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Arithian said:


> Alright, I am relatively new to the DTG industry but have been printing for over a month now. I really must say that I am not liking this silicone paper.
> 
> We got it from Equipment Zone, there is no problem with them or the paper per say except for the fact that if you use it a couple of times you have to discard it. However, you never really know how many uses you can get out of it. If you use it and you dont see a wrinkle in it, you can ruin your image. Also if you use it one too many times it messes up the ink.
> 
> ...



Joe,

You should not use teflon sheets with shirts printed with white ink since it leaves a glossy look not only on the ink but also on the pretreatment "box" that you applied to the shirt.

However, we may have a replacement to using the silicone paper! I am sending you out a new product we have been testing which you should receive tomorrow. I have had some customers trying it out for us and they are very happy with it. It is a permanent sheet that can be used continuously, does not wrinkle, and just needs to occasionally be wiped clean. Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Harry


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Harry,

It never ceases to amaze me the lenghts Equipment Zone goes to for its customers. Thank you very much, once again we owe you big time. I will let you know how it works out!


Joe


----------



## VampieOodles (Oct 5, 2009)

Harry, Where do you have this silicone replacement sheet on your site? I looked for it, but didn't see it. Thanks!


----------



## sirslickenstein (Jun 19, 2007)

The silicone paper that I got with my T JET 2 is leaving flakes in the ink...maybe pulling away after about 3 or 4 prints. Is this normal? I am using a 16 x 24 clam shell press at 166 c for 210 secs on the black tee's with a white underbase. Its seems to be only on the black ink that it flakes.


----------



## Dtgman (Feb 11, 2010)

1) Does teflon also work for pretreatment in place of the non silicone sheets? - NO it does not dry the treatment fully

2) Does it really leave a glossy look to prints? And if so, how much of a glossy look to prints? it leaves a decent gloss, looks nice thou if you want to dry an image without gloss just use a heat dryer or a swing press and dont press it


----------

